# Digital temperature gauge



## kfactor (Apr 28, 2013)

Am looking for a good digital temp gauge . I mostly want it for the temp in my smoker . I was going to get the Igrill but not sure if I want that what do ppl recommend ?


----------



## capnbo (Apr 28, 2013)

I use a maverick TP 732 remote model. it has a food and grid probe, with alarm settings that you can monitor inside your home or up to +150 ft outside. Very
accurate.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Apr 29, 2013)

capnbo said:


> I use a maverick TP 732 remote model. it has a food and grid probe, with alarm settings that you can monitor inside your home or up to +150 ft outside. Very
> accurate.


X2 ET-732 Todd at A-Maze-N Products (site sponsor) has them and you can't beat his customer service.

Steve


----------

